# Dimensions of a NIC grid



## ariusshadow (May 21, 2010)

Anyone know in Inches, how tall and wide a single NIC grid is? Planning for a friend's NIC cage, and I wanted something to work with. x.x


----------



## ariusshadow (May 21, 2010)

Also, is it possible for a rabbit to hurt itself because the cage is too big? A friend of mine said that his rabbit-breeder ex saw that a lot. Rabbits breaking legs or backs because they would try to run or binky in a cage that's too big. They think they have room, but they don't, and try to turn too sharply and it hurts them. I was told this when I first got my rabbits. I saw RO cages, and figured he was misled. but now, a friend of mine is refusing a two story NIC cage for her Flemish mix because she doesn't want Mo to hurt herself. And I'm afraid she's misled, as well.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2010)

Most grids are 14 x 14.


If you go up in levels make sure they cant fall onto the floor . So levels over lapping pretty much.

There is a difference in the grid they sell at target verses bed bath and beyond I say go to bed bath and beyond. The ones at target have large hole that you cant use except for flooring or the roof. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## ariusshadow (May 21, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 22, 2010)

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> Also, is it possible for a rabbit to hurt itself because the cage is too big? A friend of mine said that his rabbit-breeder ex saw that a lot. Rabbits breaking legs or backs because they would try to run or binky in a cage that's too big. They think they have room, but they don't, and try to turn too sharply and it hurts them. I was told this when I first got my rabbits. I saw RO cages, and figured he was misled. but now, a friend of mine is refusing a two story NIC cage for her Flemish mix because she doesn't want Mo to hurt herself. And I'm afraid she's misled, as well.


Hmm... well, put it to you this way, I haven't got any stories of my buns getting hurt by messing around in their cages, and I don't think I've read a thread along those lines in the time I've been here.

But I am sure that it is possible for it to happen; I don't think is very likely, though.

Now you've got me curious...:?


----------

